# HS928 #szas1108069



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i know from the plano honda website that the 928's were built from 1998 but is there a website that i can look up how old this machine is?

or a ph. number from honda I can call?

it is szas1108069 the guy selling it says it is only a couple years old but by the looks of it , it has been used a lot.

thank you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The dealer should be able to help you with that. [email protected] can help you for sure, but I do not know how often he checks this site this time of the year........ Send him a PM


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Is the gas cap chrome or black ? Black was used on the older models.
Post a photo, the design of the skids was changed in the late 2000's (I think).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

russkat said:


> Is the gas cap chrome or black ? Black was used on the older models.
> Post a photo, the design of the skids was changed in the late 2000's (I think).


black gas cap and skids are thin.

looking for a Honda contact number to call to get exact year.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Do the skids looks like this ? If no, then it's probably 9-10 years old or more.
Robert was last online here on the 21st and the 23rd over on MTF.
Maybe he is on vacation...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I had forgotten about the auger housing sides and skids mount change that took place in 09-10, so, if the skids mount like the picture shown prior it is 09-10 or newer, otherwise older than that.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a HS 928 SZAS 1172415 I contacted Honda (Canada)to determine the age. At first they wouldnt tell me anything until I was the registered owner with them. Since I had already bought the machine it was a matter of filing ownership with Honda. I was told this machine went into service in Nov 2008 and that there were no recalls on the machine.That is all they would tell me. 
So yours being szas 1108069 its prob at least a year or two older. I dont know how many units honda produced per year.64346 spread on the serial numbers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> i know from the plano honda website that the 928's were built from 1998 but is there a website that i can look up how old this machine is?
> 
> or a ph. number from honda I can call?
> 
> ...


Honda Customer Relations may be reached at (770) 497-6400.

SZAS-1108069 was made in Japan, probably in 1998 or 1999. It was wholesaled to an unknown Honda dealer on 1/28/2000, and purchased by Cynthia H. of Truckee, CA on 2/28/2000. There are no open recalls, updates or active bulletins for this machine. 

FYI, Honda snow blowers don't have model years like cars. Instead, they use a version code called a K-number that increments as major changes are made. The very first version is called K0, and it my stay at K0 for years before being updated to K1. The K-number is part of the full model name on the serial number plate. You may see it written as "HS928K0TA" or "HS9280TA". 

Finally, if you would send me a private message with your name and address, and I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> SZAS-1108069 was made in Japan, probably in 1998 or 1999. It was wholesaled to an unknown Honda dealer on 1/28/2000, and purchased by Cynthia H. of Truckee, CA on 2/28/2000.


 I guess the seller may have own the blower for only a few years and he is basing the age of the blower on that fact.
The blower was sold 17years ago, to me that it more than a "few" years old.... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------

